# Training Collar



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--I have a 6 mo old chocolate lab, I am looking into getting a shock collar for the dog to help with training, behavioral issues etc. Any tips on how to use them correctly? Also, what do you guys recommend to be the best collar for your money? I am new to this so any tips will be very helpful! Thanks--


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Tritronics or Dogtra, nothing else I'd even consider. When buying the collar I look at it as an investment to last as long as the dog, don't skimp. Figure on spending $200-300 for a quality collar.

After that, look into Fowl Dogs for a good training program which includes introduction and conditioning the dog to the e-collar.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Thanks Fellas--


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

with the dog being only 6 months old you have pleant of time 6 to 12 months to research a shock coller


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Do your homework on Collar Conditioning, this is a very important step in the training process. Like mentioned above you have time to get this done, consult with a local pro if you have the opportunity. Also consider sending the dog to a pro to have this done. As far as the equipment I would highly recommend Tri-Tronics, with e-collars you get what you pay for!


----------

